# Do you drink "Bottled Water"



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2017)

It seems that one of the biggest "fads" in recent years is walking around with a bottle of water.  There are certainly some instances when a municipal water supply has a problem, where keeping some bottled water on hand would be a good idea, but just drinking this stuff routinely....because Coke or Pepsi says it is "better" is a bit of nonsense.  Much of that water is little or no better than what comes out of the tap...and indeed a large portion of it IS tap water, and costs a ridiculous amount of money if used routinely.  Then, there is the issue of people tossing those bottles into the trash and adding to our landfill waste, or just tossing them along the road as they drive. 

Soda pop and bottled water are both a waste of money, and a major contributor to pollution, IMO.  If I were making the rules, I would make the people pay a 25 cent deposit on each of these containers, so that they would be more likely to recycle their trash.   

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/bo...void-both-2017-03-10?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2017)

Very rarely drink bottled water, soda, beer, etc...

I do keep a bottled water bottle, filled with tap water, in the freezer to toss in the car if I go on a picnic or a road trip.

It's not just about bottled drinks, I feel the same way about the coffee shops on every corner and now the large number of Dunkin' Donuts with drive in windows that have popped up in my area.

I suppose I'm against most of the things that I don't do, LOL!!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2017)

Only when we are taking long trips do I drink bottled water. At home, I filter water through the refrigerator and keep a cold container in the frig. for drinking.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2017)

Agree with Don. 

"Evian"  is just naive spelled backwards.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Rarely.  When I was working we kept bottled water on hand in the office fridge, drank it there.  But otherwise I just keep a supply in my Brita pitcher in the fridge,*


----------



## Falcon (Mar 11, 2017)

If I'm going to be gone for a few hours, I may take a bottle of Sparkletts with me.

At home, I keep a thermos-type bottle in the fridge, and drink from that.

All is not needed because our "tap" water is pretty good.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't drink bottled water unless, as Falcon says above, I'm going to be gone for a while, in which case I put a bottle in the car.  That whole bottled water thing seems like a waste of money to me, at least in most areas.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm constantly drinking ice cold water (no I'm not diabetic or all that thirsty)
It's just a habit 

At home we run tap water through a Brita filter and I drink that.
When we go on a road trip or I go for a walk (5+miles for exercise) I bring bottled water.

I'm NOT the guy dragging a bottle of water through the supermarket, Walmart, etc..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2017)

I never drink bottled water,I don't even take it along when we travel. We make enough pit stops where there are water fountains. When I was growing up and we went on a family vacation my Dad would stop for gas and for a treat we would get a bottle of soda from a big cooler at the gas station. We drank it on the spot,returned the bottle and we were on our way. Sometimes there was a well and we would get a drink that way using our hands as a cup. When my Grandfather was with us we would stop along a stream for a drink. He would check the water and decide if it was safe to drink. I have no idea how he deemed it safe but we never got sick. Probably back then the streams weren't polluted as they are today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2017)

We have charcoal Pur filters on our faucets at home, so we don't drink regular bottled water.  When we take water to the park for the dog and us to share on hot days, we usually put it in a plastic bottle, same as when we go camping, we'll take a bottle or canteen with us on hikes.  We do drink plain carbonated seltzer water, no sugar or salt added, and Perrier at home too.  I'm not one of those people either who have a bottle or cup of something with them everywhere they go.

Reminds me of this old skit by the funny but "angry" comedian, Lewis Black.  *WARNING:* Adult language, please don't watch video if you're easily offended.



Spoiler


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2017)

Excellent video!!!

It reminded me of an old friend that was a bartender, he used to laugh when a customer would come into the bar and order Perrier on the rocks.  He would say  _"They went to the expense of shipping this pure, sparkling, health giving, spring water all the way from France only to end up in one of my dirty glasses over ice made from chemically treated tap water."_


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes, I do buy bottled water, distilled water in three gallon bottles that  I turn upside down in a water dispenser. I use distilled water because our city water is so heavily mineralized that it tastes like old-fashioned Milk of Magnesia. I make a lot of iced tea and distilled water doesn't leave a scum on top. I also use it to make ice cubes in a counter-top ice maker and I drink it because it's tasteless.

At the moment, we have an argument going about the the taste of distilled water. I say it's tasteless, my wife swears it tastes "green". My son maintains that I shouldn't drink distilled water because it has no minerals in it. My wife and my son drink bottled water.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2017)

We have well water so if I leave the house I bottle it in an empty soda bottle...yea I'm frugal that way. I really can't drink tap water anymore and the bottles that water comes in are so flimsy, I usually end up wearing it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2017)

Nope.  Last I bought was a gallon to put in the radiator of a car---distilled.  Before that, to use in a steam iron because I have high calcium water.   I don't iron anymore.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 14, 2017)

*?Another good video is Lewis Black's take on milk.  LANGUAGE alert



*


Spoiler



<strong>


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 15, 2017)

Our municipal water supply is one of the best in the nation. Still, we do like filtered water so we have an under-the-sink filter on the kitchen sink line and use that instead of pre-bottled water.

Our area is heavily into recycling so it's been at least three decades since I tossed a plastic or glass container into a trash bin. Always goes into the recycling bin; even the restaurants have them.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

_Sure, we drink bottled water!_

It's more pure than tap water.  I even have a frosted bottle on the bedside table to sip from when the High Desert's dryness gets to me.

When we get a few hundred plastic bottles in our Recycling bag, we take it to the Recycling Center and get $17 to $42 for them, AND we know they'll be reborn into other plastic items, and NOT consigned to a landfill!

The same for the 2-liter coke bottles, which I use for mixing my Rum & Coke cocktails. I crush them and put them in a Recycling bag and these bring a nice cash reward from the Recyclers too!

HiDesertHal


----------

